# Texan to Utah



## Yovo (Apr 19, 2015)

Hi y'all,

Just found out I'm moving to Utah. Excited for the new adventure, I am curious to know the ammo situation in Utah. What do I need to stock up on, 22s, primers, powder, bullets? Varget? Most powders and 22s are finally in stock here, hate to leave without getting provisions while I can. God bless!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Welcome! Probably about the same as what you are seeing. 22's are coming in stock. but not on a regular basis. Varget seems to still be rare, but occasionally in stock; likely similar for any other stuff like any shotgun or pistol powders still hard to find.


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

Beer. Bring beer.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Jedidiah said:


> Beer. Bring beer.


Ya, some Lone Star beer.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Bring some good BBQ.------SS


----------



## carp slayer (May 20, 2013)

Bring pistol powder. Varget. 22lr, Depending on what your shooting the prices might be better down there.


----------



## Copperton Guy (Aug 24, 2013)

I vote for Shiner Bock at the BBQ that you are going to have us all over for. ;-)


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

22lr is my most elusive firearms related product..


----------



## Frisco Pete (Sep 22, 2007)

Be prepared for the shock of having so much public land to shoot and hunt on.
And yeah, powder is in extremely short supply except for the least popular powders.
And people are still hoarding .22 LR as well here...


----------

